# Show names.



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Build Me Up Buttercup 
Back Me Up Buttercup
Speed It Up Buttercup
Speedology

I like Summer Breeze but...
Summer Sizzler
Slightly Sassy Solstice
She Sells Seashells

(what a beautiful horse!) 
I like Thank Your Lucky Star but.....
Down By The Bay
Paparazzi 
Shez Got Spunkada Star (lol I'm just going to keep saying Spunkada)

Whata Budhead
Hez Budilicious
Pinch My Bud

Tall Dark & Thunder
Sky Song
Thunderiffic


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I love the name Down By The Bay!


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

Wish Upon A Star?
And I absolutely love Build Me Up hahah so cute!
Summer Lovin' haha
Crash Of Thunder/ Roll Of Thunder?
and I've always like A Chance Encounter, but maybe for ahorse named Chance haha


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Haha. I like Summer Lovin'....Grease is like..my favortie movie everrrr.


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

haha me tooo!!!!! That's why I suggested it


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

Maybe "Tell Me More" cause that has to do with the song and it sounds a bit more professional haha


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

i like that tpp. i only show in 4-H, so it doesnt really have to be anything fancy.


----------



## Delta123 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thunder thyes??


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Haha. That one is funny.


----------



## Java Bean (Aug 27, 2009)

I really like Build Me Up. It's very cute.

*Thunder*
Tropical Thunder 
Steed of Zeus
The Perfect Storm

*Star*
Star Attraction
Studded with Stars
Star Studded
Outta This World 
Leave You Seeing Stars
Stars in Your Eyes
Starry Starry Night


*Summer*
For Summer I instantly thought Mid Summer Night's Dream but now I don't really know how I feel about it.


I'm pretty stumped on the Buddy ones. Sorry


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Those are good


----------



## AppysForLife (Mar 31, 2010)

Star Studded Zippo  that is what a previous horses show name was.. but we called her star


----------



## AppysForLife (Mar 31, 2010)

For Buddy
tryyyy
Pass Around The Bottle
lolll ummm
thats all i got


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Buddy:
Little Dust On The Buddle

i like Down By The Bay and Summer Lovin' too.

Thunder:
Perfect Storm

Buttercup:
One Cup of Butter

And for any leftover one, i like Eat My Dust


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

These are all really good.


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

I just read a book and the horse was named Summer Storm. I liked that too. That could even work for Summer or Thunder I feel like


----------



## HooverH (May 17, 2008)

Ooo, just through about one for Buddy. "Find Out Who Your Friends Are."


----------



## ilovebrownie (May 17, 2010)

Buttercup:
Forever Bliss
Razzle Dazzle
Beach Sky

Summer:
Tequila Sunrise
Sienna Sunset

Star:
Starlight Dancer
Nighttime Magic
Magic in the starlight
Bite my dust (because of speed events)

Thunder:
All That Jazz

Buddy:
Believe In Miracles
Best of Luck.

Hope These help


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Okay, so at fear of being ridiculed, can I ask a question? Why not use their registered names? Isn't that normally the intent so that you can then send in the points to the registry so there is a record of what your horse has accomplished, not only for them but for their dam and stallion as well??


----------



## RuffianLivesOn (May 20, 2010)

My horses:
Gentle Heart (we call him Beauty)

American Dream (Dreamer)

Never Forget Your Promise (Promise)

Somewhat Crazy (Rascal)

Majestic Magic Princess (Magic)

Queen of Hearts (Brighty)


----------

